# Time to celebrate... Happy birthday to ChefTalk's founder, Nicko!



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

ChefTalk is the digital home for many people; you have created a great place! Thank you, Nicko, for all you have done. Happy birthday to you!





  








Screen Shot 2013-10-06 at 7.37.02 PM.png




__
jim berman


__
Oct 6, 2013


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Nicko /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif ! ------------------------ and many more.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Hauoli La Hanau!!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes, auguri Nicko!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Nicko, let's do a little dance





  








smily1401.gif




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 7, 2013


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Nicko, thank you for having created this website.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

FELIZ ANIVERSARIO ( portuguese ) 

Happy birthday


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Belated birthday greetings


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

You have created a wonderful community here, Nicko, and I am grateful to be part of it. Happy birthday, indeed! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

Mike


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

wow everyone I did not see this till today. Well thank you to all it is a great community that has stood the test of time. My wife made me an amazing meal for my birthday and a wonderful cake.





  








1381321_10151735522414370_823463844_n.jpg




__
nicko


__
Oct 8, 2013












  








1384303_10151735335644370_2057190753_n.jpg




__
nicko


__
Oct 8, 2013












  








578718_10151735522344370_11587388_n.jpg




__
nicko


__
Oct 8, 2013


----------



## badenoch (Aug 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Nicko! Thanks for a great site.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Nicko,
Happy birthday nicko....Wishing you a year full of continued love, good health and peace.....thank you for starting what has become great community.
Nice cake.....
joey


----------

